# All Stand Up! RAPID TACTICAL is Here!



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

.25 Custom Rapid @ 62 FPE with 31 gr. Kodiak. 30+ shots on one 3200psi fill. Digital woodlands camo job. Trigger job. Custom shroud. Tactical adjustable stock. Quick fill. Hawke Tactical 6.5-20x42 Mil-Dot scope. Will easily reach 150 yards and still deliver the kill punch on a ****-size animal :rock: Never mind rimfire!!!


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Gotta Stand UP... the sudden lightening of my wallet made it happen.

Nice rifle!


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome! Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Just what you need for frogs blow.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

spentwings said:


> Just what you need for frogs blow.


LOL! I can't even use my Disco on frogs without destroying them!

Frogs are the last thing on my mind right now. I'm SO ready for squirrel season to come again! I am planning to get as many of my squirrel hunts as possible on video this fall. I still can't figure out for the life of me why Iowa doesn't have a spring squirrel season.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah. I don't know how it works where there is a spring season.
Up here in in true winter country, the young weren't weaned just that long ago.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't keep us in suspense like this!!!!! How does it shoot? What kind of groups are you getting?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Oops, I didn't know you guys are interested..... :wink:

No pics, but it prints *.*5" groups at 50 yards with no sweat. Haven't tested it at longer ranges yet...


----------

